# σηκώνει πολύ νερό



## Theseus (Jun 13, 2017)

What does this phrase mean? It appears in the Λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής but the meaning is not given. It seems to be a reasonably common phrase. :)


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2017)

Σηκώνει here means require/ take. 
Not knowing the context I would say that it means that a lot of effort/ discussion/ something else (a lot of dilution, perhaps) would be required. 
But it also means that something is of doubtful quality. For example: αυτά τα παραδείγματα σηκώνουν πολύ νερό (they do not fulfill their purpose). 
English equivalents: this is stretching it a bit. 

Η υπόθεση σηκώνει τσιγάρο: from an old tv ad, where someone asks something difficult and someone light up to take a break and think about it.


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2017)

SBE said:


> ...
> But it also means that something is of doubtful quality. For example: αυτά τα παραδείγματα σηκώνουν πολύ νερό (they do not fulfill their purpose).
> English equivalents: this is stretching it a bit.
> ...



Another English equivalent, closer to water but in the opposite direction, a negative:

*hold water*:_ often with negative _(of a statement, theory, or line of reasoning) appear to be valid, sound, or reasonable.
_‘this argument just *does not hold water*’

_More or less the same situation, from another point of view; if something requires a lot of water, it does not hold it well.
It may be _*διάτρητο*_, full of holes, leaking.

As for "more diluted", it's watered down.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 14, 2017)

Like Sherlock Holmes’s a “three-pipe problem” in "The Red-Headed League" (1891), requiring an interval of quiet, creative thought. I first came across the phrase in the thread φέρνω / ρίχνω / πιάνω (κάποιον) στο φιλότιμο by Nickel, #4 by Sarant:

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, αν και η τελευταία παράγραφος ή μάλλον οι τρεις τελευταίες αράδες *σηκώνουν πολύ νερό* —διότι υπάρχει το «αφιλότιμος» σαν ήπια βρισιά ιδίως προς άταχτα παιδιά. Π.χ.
Μπιτ ξεμυαλισμένο είναι τ’ αφιλότιμο, γκρίνιασε πάλι τ’ απόγεμα ο κύριος Παντελής. Μέσα στον καφέ που μου έφερε βρήκα μια μύγα (το λέει για τη μικρή τους υπηρέτρια). 

Thanks for your reply.:)


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2017)

Theseus said:


> «Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, αν και η τελευταία παράγραφος ή μάλλον οι τρεις τελευταίες αράδες *σηκώνουν πολύ νερό*...»



"Very interesting, although the last paragraph or rather the last three lines don't hold much water..."


----------



## Theseus (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks also, 'Man.:)


----------



## cougr (Jun 15, 2017)

_Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, αν και η τελευταία παράγραφος ή μάλλον οι τρεις τελευταίες αράδες σηκώνουν πολύ νερό......_

I can't think of a suitable idiomatic expression in English at the moment but "σηκώνουν πολύ νερό" in this case could also be interpreted as implying that it's a huge topic requiring further discussion.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2017)

Right. ... leave room for many different interpretations...


----------



## pontios (Jun 15, 2017)

nickel said:


> Right. ... leave room for many different interpretations...



The last three lines (οι τρεις τελευταίες αράδες) allow an ocean of interpretive possibilities? ... an ocean of possibilities? (Οι ωκεανοί σηκώνουν πολύ νερό!) :cheek:


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2017)

cougr said:


> _..._ in this case could also be interpreted as implying that it's a huge topic requiring further discussion.



Right! This calls for immediate discussion! A completely new motion! 



nickel said:


> From Monty Python's _Life of Brian_ (1:11.00)
> 
> — Right! Now, item four: Attainment of world supremacy within the next five years. Francis, you’ve been doing some work on this?
> ...
> ...


----------



## pontios (Jun 15, 2017)

Seeing there's an "ocean of possible interpretations" here, which bears an ocean of discussion (and as there are only so many hours in a day), I'm going to bed .. and bid you all a goodnight. :)


----------



## Themis (Jun 15, 2017)

Θα έλεγα ότι μια δήλωση ή άποψη "σηκώνει πολύ νερό" όταν υπάρχουν σοβαροί λόγοι να μην παρθεί τοις μετρητοίς αλλά να σχετικοποιηθεί, όταν δηλαδή υπάρχουν αμφιβολίες ή αβεβαιότητες που υποσκάπτουν την απόλυτη ισχύ της. So this expression does not invalidate the original statement or opinion but warns that it should not be taken at face value.


----------



## pontios (Jun 16, 2017)

Themis said:


> Θα έλεγα ότι μια δήλωση ή άποψη "σηκώνει πολύ νερό" όταν υπάρχουν σοβαροί λόγοι να μην παρθεί τοις μετρητοίς αλλά να σχετικοποιηθεί, όταν δηλαδή υπάρχουν αμφιβολίες ή αβεβαιότητες που υποσκάπτουν την απόλυτη ισχύ της. So this expression does not invalidate the original statement or opinion but warns that it should not be taken at face value.



Καλή εξήγηση, Θεμη.
Open-ended?
An open-ended statement/opinion/question, etc?

Μια δήλωση/άποψη "σηκώνει πολύ νερό" when it "is open-ended"?


----------



## Themis (Jun 16, 2017)

Η έννοια έχει πλήρως εξηγηθεί σε αυτό το νήμα, αλλά το αγγλικό αντίστοιχο παραμένει an open-ended question. Το open-ended νομίζω ότι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις θα ταίριαζε μόνο αν το έλεγε ο ίδιος που εκφράζει το statement/opinion/question, και όχι ένας συνομιλητής που αμφισβητεί. Μια γενικότερης ισχύος αντιστοίχιση ίσως θα ήταν το there are many ifs and buts.


----------



## pontios (Jun 17, 2017)

Themis said:


> Μια γενικότερης ισχύος αντιστοίχιση ίσως θα ήταν το there are many ifs and buts.




Why not just _"iffy"_ or "_up in the air_", then? air/water - what's the difference?


The statement is iffy = the statement is "*up in the air* " = η δήλωση *σηκώνει πολύ νερό*?


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2017)

...
No idiomatic flavour but: _that statement is debatable / arguable / disputable / questionable / dubious.

_It may hold water, but then again it may not.


----------



## pontios (Jun 17, 2017)

daeman said:


> ...
> No idiomatic flavour but: _that statement is debatable / arguable / disputable / questionable / dubious.
> 
> _It may hold water, but then again it may not.



A _fishy_ statement (on the other hand) may _hold no water_, but at least it can swim in it (even if it's _dead in the water_). ;)


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 22, 2017)

.....
Maybe not exactly _fishy_, but like, you know, someone – no matter if they've done it knowingly or not – has muddied the waters (hi, daeman ;)) and the whole thing _depends on how you see it, _το πράγμα, δηλαδή,_ σηκώνει πολύ νερό_.







Neck Deep - Smooth Seas Don't Make Good Sailors (Official Montage Video)




Spoiler



The leaves fell off as I did,
I guess it held some kind of meaning.
I've been lying in this bed of nails,
That let the wind out of my sails.
She left me on the bridge she's burning;
Hell, maybe I deserve it.
I'm just trying to find my purpose,
I hope that it's all worth it.

There will come a time,
When you will face your life,
Don't let it twist and tear you up inside

The world's a fucked up place,* 
but it depends on how you see it
*Life is full of change, 
you grow up and then you feel it.
But smooth seas don't make good sailors,
Jump ship and head for failure,
Find yourself a tragedy,
Slowly lose your sanity.

I'll be alright, your bark was worse than your bite.
Left a scar that faded with time,
Echoed out to the back of my mind.
There will come a time,
When you will face your life,
Don't let it twist and tear you up inside

The world's a fucked up place, *
but it depends on how you see it
*Life is full of change, 
you grow up and then you feel it.
But smooth seas don't make good sailors,
Jump ship and head for failure,
Find yourself a tragedy,
Slowly lose your sanity.
I've been walking round in circles, 
cursed every corner of this town,
Will I make it out?
If I do then it's a godsend.
I caught a bullet in-between my teeth
Could this finally be the end?

There will come a time,
When you will face your life,
Don't let it twist and tear you up inside

The world's a fucked up place,* 
but it depends on how you see it
*Life is full of change, 
you grow up and then you feel it.
But smooth seas don't make good sailors,
Jump ship and head for failure,
Find yourself a tragedy,
Slowly lose your sanity.


----------



## m_a_a_ (Jun 28, 2022)

Theseus said:


> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, αν και η τελευταία παράγραφος ή μάλλον οι τρεις τελευταίες αράδες *σηκώνουν πολύ νερό*


_...should be __taken with a pinch of salt_

My two cents.


----------



## cougr (Jul 1, 2022)

Going by all the above, I can only surmise that "σηκώνει πολύ νερό", in figurative terms means something to the extent of:

is awash, brimming, bursting, overflowing...with a range of possible meanings and interpretations, contention or questionable claims and is clouded in ambiguity, doubts and uncertainties :)


----------



## pontios (Jul 1, 2022)

cougr said:


> Going by all the above, I can only surmise that "σηκώνει πολύ νερό"means:
> 
> is awash, brimming, bursting, overflowing..*."with a range" *of possible meanings and interpretations



I thought this thread was done and dusted.

I would have said "a sea of" (or even "an ocean of" instead of "a range of") possible meanings and interpretation, in keeping with the theme of "water." 

But let's not plunge into _a sea of discussion over this. The sea holds a lot of murky water, that's all we need to know._

*a sea of something* ....
phrase. DEFINITIONS1. *a large amount of something*. She looked out over a sea of smiling faces. The crowd stood under a sea of brightly coloured umbrellas.


----------



## cougr (Jul 1, 2022)

Because you had already mentioned the ocean in #9 I didn't want to be accused of plagiarism.


----------



## m_a_a_ (Jul 1, 2022)

Well, then… to be taken with a pinch of _sea_ salt


----------



## SBE (Jul 11, 2022)

Τελικά η συζήτηση σηκώνει πολύ νερό, σηκώνει τσιγάρο (που έλεγε η παλιά αντικαπνιστική διαφήμιση) και γενικότερα σηκώνει πολλά.


----------



## pontios (Jul 11, 2022)

SBE said:


> Τελικά η συζήτηση σηκώνει πολύ νερό, σηκώνει τσιγάρο (που έλεγε η παλιά αντικαπνιστική διαφήμιση) και γενικότερα σηκώνει πολλά.


... η συζήτηση συνεχίζει να σηκώνει και να ξανασηκώνει (αδιάντροπα και απειλητικά, θα ελεγα) το κεφάλι της, απ'ο,τι φαίνεται.


----------

